# new tanganyika tank



## dim_itris (Feb 1, 2020)

Hello,I'm writing from greece.This is my new tank 400 liters.I made it from scratch by my own. Check it please and if you see something wrong please inform me.






thanks a lot!


----------



## cyclonecichlids (Sep 7, 2019)

Looks great!!


----------



## dim_itris (Feb 1, 2020)

Thanks a lot dude!


----------



## alexkowalik (Nov 26, 2020)

Amazing job! Thats some fine craftsmanship there! Love it.


----------

